# Cataract June /16 /2016



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

Lost, 2 Yellow Catatract oars 10' with blades in Big drop.
1 orange pelican camera case with iphone 6 in it, and with my name on the outside of the case, but old address.
1 isle sup 12,6 paddleboard. This location of board is known. There is a $100 reward for fetching this one. Need a climber, because its on a cliff. Only 40ft up from shore. Long story. I have location if anyone is going on Cat and would like to help me out. The river handed us our asses on this trip. 
[email protected]
303-579-8613


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

holey moley! What happened? Satan's gut? We were the crew of dudes from Utah on the white raft and snout just ahead of you.


----------



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

My raft was responding super slow with the high water. Setting up for Big drop 2 I was tucking in behind the boulder to float down the eddy. While focused on my set up I had pulled to tight to the boulder. Sucked us right in and bam, right over. I couldn't believe it. I swam right to shore after going to to the bottom for awhile. Friend floated wave train and Satans gut. Our Cat flipped on the edge of Satans gut. We were all just happy to be alive.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

our white raft had a real exciting experience. Oarsman got flushed off in BD2 and rode underneath the raft for a second or so. He got back on and then they proceeded to enter Satans gut sideways. They didn't flip! 


I hope you get your stuff back.


Here's the footage from the start of BD 2


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeUJfjFtO-o


----------



## George_Washington_Hayduke (Apr 24, 2016)

Sweet video!! That dude got knocked out of the raft so fucking hard


----------

